# Spanish Weather



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

I use this site for the forcast around Guardamar del Segura. Having explored the site a bit more thought it may be useful for the campers here and those on the way .It is in Spanish so here are a few translations.

Lluvia = Rain	
Viento = Wind 
Nubes = Cloud 
Presion = Pressure
Esqui = Skiing	
Niebla = Mist/Fog	
Prediccion= Forcast	
Aviso = Warning
El Tiempo = Weather 
El Mondo = The World	
Buscar = Search	
Imprimir = Print

You just enter your location in the top left search box (Buscar)
Clicking on the top row of tabs gives you the main options Forcast ..Weather Map..Coast..etc
Clicking on one of the 4 country maps gives detailed 3 hourly forcasts for Rain Cloud Temperature and or Satellite view.

http://www.eltiempo.es/guardamar-del-segura.html

Hope you find this useful.

Brian


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Are you near Quesada Brian??


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

You can always view it in English via the link at the bottom left of the page if you want.
Always use this site for forecasts and find it quite accurate.

I particularly like the maps that show the way that winds or rain will behave at certain times of the day.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Spainish Weather*

Not far away from Quesada in Rojales near the now empty camping site Rincon De Luna .
Brian


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Corner of the moon

Viino tinto ==hic

Loddy :wink:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Spainish Weather*



bktayken said:


> Not far away from Quesada in Rojales near the now empty camping site Rincon De Luna .
> Brian


hi brian . whats the rates for 30 days plus with electric please jud


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Weather in Spain*

Just noticed that its possible to change the language to English right at the bottom of the page.

dahhhh

Sorry no space jud

Brian


----------

